

How a Startup Created the No. 1 Rated Mattress on Amazon - user_235711
http://recode.net/2014/03/05/how-a-startup-created-the-no-1-rated-mattress-on-amazon-com/

======
boon
Has anyone here purchased one of these? If so, any insights on quality and
comfort? They sure have some great prices.

